
Show HN: Slofile – promote, invite, and analyse your Slack community - moriokumura
https://slofile.com/
======
moriokumura
Creator here.

Slofile works like a combination of Chit Chats and Slackin - you can list and
introduce your slack group and invite new users at one place, without hosting
your own Slackin.

